# Suche Durchflusssensor für wasser



## sochn0 (26 Mai 2019)

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einem Durchflusssensor mit 1 zoll anschluss und einen Durchflussbereich bis 170l/min. Der Ausgang kann Impuls oder 4..20mA sein. Das ganze wird mit 24VDC betrieben und hängt auf einer 1214er CPU. Gemessen wir der Durchfluss der Pumpen in einem Schwimmteich. Je mehr Impulse pro Liter desto besser Vl hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2019)

Sieh dir mal den Schaufelradsensor Typ 2536 von Georg Fischer an. Der misst einen Durchfluss bis 6m/s. Bei 1" und ca. 3 Liter/Sekunde würdest du wahrscheinlich einen Zählereingang benötigen, was mit der 1214 aber kein Problem darstellen sollte. Ein passender 1"-Fitting muss separat mitbestellt werden. Das wäre eine günstige Lösung im prof. Bereich.


----------



## sochn0 (26 Mai 2019)

weisst du vl was der ca kostet?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2019)

Auf die Preise, die du beim Googeln findest, bekommt man i.d.R. ordentlich Rabatt. Du musst dir ohnehin ein Angebot über einen Vertriebspartner machen lassen.


----------



## sochn0 (26 Mai 2019)

Habe gerade geschaut liegt bei ca 400€ so prof. muss es dann nicht sein benötige ja 5 stück davon.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2019)

Nun, fünf Stück zu je 400€ sind immer noch kostengünstiger als fünf Stück zu je 2000€  .
Was für eine wasserdichte Preisvorstellung hast du denn?


----------



## sochn0 (26 Mai 2019)

ich würde mal sagen 200€ sollte die Obergrenze sein. Vl gibt es da ja was?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2019)

Ich sehe gerade, einfache und robuste Wasserzähler bekommt man bei eBay schon für kleines Geld. Für diese Teile gibt es doch auch irgend welche Impuls-Abnehmer?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo

ein WZ mit Opto-Kappe zB.

von Sensus oder Zentner. 

2,5 oder 4 M3/h


----------



## ADS_0x1 (27 Mai 2019)

Hallo sochn0,

wenn dir 160 Liter pro Minute reichen sollten, hab gerade mal bei SIKA einen rausgesucht:

SIKA VTH25

Der sollte preislich auch locker in deinen Rahmen passen und macht 65 Pulse pro Liter. Der nächst größere wäre der VTH40. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 Oktober 2019)

Hast du hier Fortschritte machen können? Welchen Sensor hast du denn jetzt genommen?


----------



## nade (3 März 2020)

So fast 5 Monate her, ohne weiteren Verlauf... Daher mein Problem, bzw. meine Frage. 1/2" Rohr max 6 Bar Wasserdruck. Dazu bräucht ich eine Messturbine, im Idealfall mit Magnetventil in einer Einheit. Messgenauigkeit ist auch 2. Rangig. Es geht eigentlich sogar nur darum ob ein Wasserfluss vorhanden ist. Also mehr als eine Anzeige das Durchfluss da ist, ist nicht gefordert. OK, weitere eigen Gedanke ist noch damit quasie den Wasserdurchlfuss in einem Jahr zu Erfassen. Ach ja CPU ist eine 1214 C. Die HSC sind in der bisherigen Projektierung frei.
Gibts da was, oder besser gesagt, was gibts da an Lösungen kostengünstig.


----------



## 5d49 (9 März 2020)

Servus,
 hast du schon einmal daranngedacht einen Kaltwasserzähler  mit Impulsausgang zu benutzen oder auszurüsten. !? als BSP. Folgendenr  Link falls du etwas bastel möchtest
*https://www.stall.biz/project/intel...nachruesten-fuer-konventionelle-wasserzaehler*
Bzw. reicht theoretisch auch ein Reedkontakt um den im Flüglerad verbauten Magneten ausrulesen über der Zeit.


----------



## TWO_BITS_OR_NOT_TWO_BITS (9 März 2020)

Wenn deine 1200er-SPS 4...20mA-Eingänge hätte, wäre auch https://autosen.com/de/Prozesssensoren/Stroemungssensoren/Vortex-Durchflusssensor-G1-2A-AS006 einen Blick wert, oder halt mit Wandler 4...20 mA -> 0 ... 10 V. Gibts auch für andere Rohrdurchmesser.


----------

